# Cargador Telefono Móvil/Raspberry Pi



## LOBITO (May 20, 2019)

¡Hello!


Tengo una duda en relación al funcionamieto de los cargadores tipo teléfono móvil, raspberry pi y similares.
Tipo: Cargador de Red Micro USB pared Charger Home Movil para Xiaomi Redmi Note 6 Pro  | eBay

Reflexionando a cerca de su utilización me ha surgido una profunda duda.

¿Si el cargador está conectado (enchufado) a la red eléctrica y en su extremo no hay conectado un teléfono móvil / raspberry pi como se supone que actúa el susudicho cargador?


----------



## DownBabylon (May 20, 2019)

Reduce la capacidad de corriente entrando en modo "stand-by", hay algunos que tienen una carga minima para funcionamiento, por ejemplo tengo uno que si su consumo no es mayor a 100 mAh este se apaga, funciona por un momento pero si  la carga no aumenta de 100 mAh, se apaga automaticamente.


----------



## Scooter (May 20, 2019)

Pues como cualquier cargador, consume la corriente de vacío y ya está.
Podría tener algún dispositivo para desconectarse cunado mecánicamente no hay ningún conector insertado o algo así, pero no ccreo que sea así.


----------



## LOBITO (May 20, 2019)

Scooter dijo:


> Podría tener algún dispositivo para desconectarse cunado mecánicamente no hay ningún conector insertado o algo así, pero no ccreo que sea así.



Ahí es donde quería llegar.
Se aceptan más opiniones al respecto.

Otra duda que tengo es la relativa al amperaje que suministra el cargador.
¿Si por ejemplo raspberry pi consume un mínimo 2,2 A y un pico de 2,9 A cómo se supone que el caragdor se adapta a esa demanda de energía?

¿O es que no lo hace?


----------



## analogico (May 20, 2019)

LOBITO dijo:


> Ahí es donde quería llegar.
> Se aceptan más opiniones al respecto.
> 
> Otra duda que tengo es la relativa al amperaje que suministra el cargador.
> ...


se apaga o se quema
el cargador de  tu link es de 0,7 amperes por  lo tanto no sirve para tu rasperry


----------



## LOBITO (May 20, 2019)

El cargador del link sólo es un ejemplo ilustrativo de cómo son físicamente.


----------



## FrancoPez (May 20, 2019)

El cargador de un raspberry es de *tensión constante* y la corriente esta limitada desde el controlador al máximo que soporta, en este caso podrian ser 3 amperes,  otras no tienen ese límite y al sobrepasarlo se cae la tensión y llega a dañarse la fuente y lo que este alimentando. Existen otras que son de *corriente constante*, estas proveen un rango de tensión por decir algo 7 a 24 volts y 500mA e independientemente de lo que le conectes tendrás 500mA y la tensión se ajustará dependiendo de la carga. Este tipo de fuente generalmente se usan para alimentar LED.


----------



## Scooter (May 21, 2019)

Es un tema tratado infinitas+1 veces.

Hablando con propiedad una raspery no usa un cargador porque no tiene nada que cargar, usa un alimentador o fuente de alimentación.
En el caso de un teléfono el cargador propiamente dicho está dentro del teléfono, y en algunos casos dentro de la batería. Lo de afuera es un alimentador, otra cosa es que coloquialmente le llamemos trasformador, cargador o como sea.

Una fuente es de 5V y hasta 2A por decir algo. Si no hay nada conectado dará 0A si hay algo de 1A dará 1A de corriente y si hay algo de 3A, pues se quemará, caerá la tensión de salida, hará lo que pueda como dar 2,2A y 4,5V o a saber que.

Cuando la fuente tiene la salida regulada o estabilizada significa que pase lo que pase la salida da 5V (o los que sean) y la corriente la que se le pida hasta el máximo admisible.

¿Que como lo hace? Con mucho cuidado. Hay un circuito electrónico que sabe como se hace eso. Se puede explicar pero se necesitan varias hojas de explicación. Si te interesa busca reguladores de tensión lineales que son mas fáciles de entender, y después conmutados.


----------



## LOBITO (Jul 4, 2019)

Scooter dijo:


> Se puede explicar pero se necesitan varias hojas de explicación.



Mejor lo dejamos para otro momento...
En relación al tema puedo aportar que he estado investigando al respecto y que la inmensa mayoría de esas fuentes de alimentación "genéricas" son problemáticas y pueden llegar a dañar el ordenador.
Me han recomendado adquirir la fuente de alimentación oficial de Raspberry Pi.
Concretamente de 5,1 V y 2,5 A

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 5, 2019)

Depende, las hay buenas y malas.
Las del todo a cien son malas, las demás según el caso.

Si compras la oficial te quitas problemas, claro


----------



## LOBITO (Jul 5, 2019)

El problema es que las no oficiales no se distinguen unas de otras, mientras que las oficiales si.
O eso creo.

Raspberry Pi 3 Official Power Supply UK/EU/USA/AU (5.1V 2.5A)

Accessoire pour boÃ®tier - Raspberry Pi 3 Power Supply 5.1V 2.5A Blanc - A #0911


----------



## LOBITO (Jul 29, 2019)

Actualizo el tema.

Ya he comprado la fuente de alimentación oficial de Raspberry Pi.



Ahora tengo que solventar otro problema.
El cable de la fuente  mide 1,5 metros y es excesivo para el lugar donde le voy a colocar.

En principio sólo veo 2 opciones:

1ª- Colocar el cable de tal forma que los 1,5 metros se repartan en 10 tramos de 15 cm.

2ª- Acortar físicamente el cable.

¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 29, 2019)

No entiendo la pregunta.
¿Que pasa si sobra cable?
¿Donde está el problema?


----------



## LOBITO (Jul 29, 2019)

El cargador va a ir ubicado (junto con el raspberry pi) dentro de un espacio limitado y sobra cable...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2019)

Plegalo y precinto


----------



## Scooter (Jul 30, 2019)

¿Y el volumen del cable es determinante?
Si está tan confinado el problema va a ser la temperatura.


----------



## LOBITO (Jul 30, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Plegalo y precinto



Es una buena idea.
La cuestión es cual es la mejor forma de plegarlo.
Está claro que hacerlo en espiral no es aconsejable...
¿Tú cómo lo harías?




Scooter dijo:


> ¿Y el volumen del cable es determinante?
> Si está tan confinado el problema va a ser la temperatura.



Dispongo de espacio, pero no a lo largo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2019)

LOBITO dijo:


> La cuestión es cual es la mejor forma de plegarlo.
> ¿Tú cómo lo harías?



En zic-zac o lo enrollas , lo aplanás y precinto al medio.


----------



## LOBITO (Jul 30, 2019)

¿Así?



También puedo intentar aislar el cable con un macarrón o similar.
¿Cómo se precintaría mejor?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2019)

LOBITO dijo:


> ¿Así?


 
_"Satamente" !_


----------



## Scooter (Jul 31, 2019)

Lo enrollas lo zigzageas, haces un gurruño.
¿Piensas que vas a hacer una bobina o algo?
Si lo enrrollas ciertamente haces una bobina, mínima , eso sí y que además se anula la inducción del cable de ida con la del cable de vuelta. Así que muy grave no es. Eso sí, no las enrrolles en un núcleo de ferrita.

Yo no cortaba el cable, pero si te da mucha manía corta un trozo y lo empalmas. A mí me da más manía el empalme.
También puedes comprar un conector μUSB y ponerlo donde cortes el cable pero seguro que el de fábrica está mejor puesto que el tuyo.


----------



## LOBITO (Jul 31, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> "Satamente" !



Un término (palabra) poco utilizado en España...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2019)

Exactamente !


----------



## Scooter (Ago 1, 2019)

Satto, saral palabro


----------



## fotoflipao (Ago 6, 2019)

Por no crear otro hilo, planteo mi pregunta aquí.

He adecuado una Raspberry dentro de una carcasa de radio, junto a un disco duro de red, que funciona como NAS. Como ambos se alimentan con 5V a través de USB, en vez del típico cargador de móvil (o el dedicado de la Raspberry Pi que comentáis) he instalado una fuente de alimentación de este tipo, de 5V y 3A, y que alimenta a ambos:



¿Qué opináis de este tipo de fuentes? ¿Mejor o peor que los tipo enchufe? La compré porque entendía que daba tensión más estable y con menos riesgos, pero con los precios a los que se venden, no sé si es confiable.

De momento la tengo un par de meses sin problemas (el NAS siempre encendido, la Raspberry de vez en cuando, cuando quiero oír música).

Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 6, 2019)

Pues como todo depende del caso, las habrán peores y mejores.
En principio un equipo de uso industrial 3s.mas robusto que uno doméstico pero la verdad es que no sabemos cada circuito como es.


----------



## fotoflipao (Ago 6, 2019)

Scooter dijo:


> Pues como todo depende del caso, las habrán peores y mejores.
> En principio un equipo de uso industrial 3s.mas robusto que uno doméstico pero la verdad es que no sabemos cada circuito como es.



Vale. Es cierto que es de Aliexpress con un precio muy bajo, pero no tengo seguro que si la hubiera comprado en Amazon a un precio superior no fuera la misma.


----------



## LOBITO (Ago 6, 2019)

Todo depende de las características y calidades de la fuente.
Lo compres en Amazon o en Aliexpress, es muy probable que procedan de un mismo fabricante.


----------



## TonyMorillo21 (Ago 11, 2019)

Es interesante poder ver todos estos puntos de vista sobre el tema, ya que a veces por falta de experiencia se pueden cometer errores como la cantidad de amperes o el voltaje que puede usarse para alimentar una raspberry... sin duda es un gran for


----------



## Scooter (Ago 12, 2019)

Pues basta con leer y hacer caso al fabricante.


----------



## LOBITO (Ago 16, 2019)

Me estoy planteando (la posiblibidad) el dotar al Raspberry pi de un fusible para protegerlo de posibles (poco probables) sobretensiones.
Si coloco el fusible entre la fuente de alimentación y la placa lo suyo sería un fusible de 2,5 A.
¿Si el fusible lo pongo entre la fuente de alimentación y la red eléctrica de cuántos A tendría que ser?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2019)

LOBITO dijo:


> Me estoy planteando (la posiblibidad) el dotar al Raspberry pi de un fusible para protegerlo de posibles (poco probables) sobretensiones.
> Si coloco el fusible entre la fuente de alimentación y la placa lo suyo sería un fusible de 2,5 A.
> ¿Si el fusible lo pongo entre la fuente de alimentación y la red eléctrica de cuántos A tendría que ser?


Un fusible *NO *protege contra sobre-tensión.
Protege a la fuente ante un eventual cortocircuito de la carga.


----------



## LOBITO (Ago 16, 2019)

¿En cualquier caso (ya sea por un cortocircuito o un exceso de carga)  de qué A?

Los fusibles protegen de sobrecargas y no sobretensiones. 


Gracias.


P.D. En ocasiones la ignorancia es demasiado atrevida.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 17, 2019)

No tiene sentido, si quieres pon dos o tres y así tendrás efecto placebo y te pensarás que has hecho algo y que proteges algo.
Un fusible es leeeeeeeeento y para cuándo se funda ya habrá muerto toda la electrónica que puedas imaginar. Eso sí, protegerás tu instalación de que se dañe, que ya está protegida por el magnetotérmico que lleva.


----------



## LOBITO (Ago 17, 2019)

Entiendo.

¿Me sugieres alguna alternativa o directamente no pongo nada?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 17, 2019)

Yo no pondría nada. Si estás más tranquilo, pon algo.
Un fusible de unos 4A, más o menos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 17, 2019)

O un zener de 5,1 voltios, pero de muchos "guatios"..


----------



## Scooter (Ago 17, 2019)

Se ve que la rPI precisa una fuente de 5V1 o 5V2, ahora no recuerdo, así que un poco más.

Si buscas en el foro verás que hay protecciones de sobretensión, sobrecorriente, baja tensión etc etc.


----------



## LOBITO (Ago 17, 2019)

Creo que al final no pondré nada.
Tengo experiencia (como usuario) de varios cargadores de sillas de ruedas (eléctricas) y hasta hace años todos traían de serie un fusible.
De vez en cuando había que cambiar el fusible y sin problemas.
La cuestión es que yo pensaba que el fusible protegía al cargador, pero por lo que leo veo que no es de gran ayuda.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 17, 2019)

LOBITO dijo:


> Creo que al final no pondré nada.
> Tengo experiencia (como usuario) de varios cargadores de sillas de ruedas (eléctricas) y hasta hace años todos traían de serie un fusible.
> De vez en cuando había que cambiar el fusible y sin problemas.
> La cuestión es que yo pensaba que el fusible protegía al cargador, pero por lo que leo veo que no es de gran ayuda.


Hola a todos , lo fusible es sin dudas algun  inprescindible cuando hay una bateria en lo circuito.
La curriente de cortocircuito de una bateria es muuuucho elevada y sin fusible seguramente si pone fuego en todo equipo caso hay un cortocircuito.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 17, 2019)

No es que un fusible no sea de ayuda, pero lamentablemente el tipo de circuito es muy sensible a cortocircuitos, por ende tendrias que colocar un fusible rápido, y asi y todo tampoco asegura que se ponga en corto algo, como el microprocesador, o el controlador de wifi/bluetooth, por ejemplo.

Si quieres puedes hacer una combinacion de fusible, pero tiene que ser el de corte rapido, junto con el zener que te mencione.
O si quieres limitar el consumo de los puertos, pero eso requiere modificacion del PCB en el peor de los casos (y creo que es multicapa, lo que complica aun mas la tarea)


----------



## LOBITO (Ago 18, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , lo fusible es sin dudas algun inprescindible cuando hay una bateria en lo circuito.



Entiendo.
Es fusible es por la baterías/s.

Gracias.

La última mejora que quería hacerle al raspberry pi es colocar un ventilador/es con un pequeño interruptor.

El 99% de la gente utiliza un ventilador simple.
Supongo que los ventiladores dobles estarán pensados para un uso muy (extremadamente) intensivo y/o un clima muy cálido.
Con respecto a colocar un interruptor creo que no habrá ningún problema.

¿Opiniones al respecto?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 18, 2019)

Yo tengo dos r π 2 y una 4
Las 2 no se calientan, la 4 es un desacato, le he puesto un radiador reciclado y el ventilador de una gráfica. Estoy esperando ya carcasa de aluminio de dos ventiladores.

El ventilador que tengo es de 12V pero va a 5V


Pruebas :
Ventilador a 12V max 49°C
Ventilador a 5V max 54°C
Ventilador parado max 64°C eso ya quema.

Estos días hace un calor tremendo, en la habitación estaba a unos 29°C y estaba en carga, reproduciendo dos vídeos de YouTube a la vez, CPU por encima del 50% todo el rato, en torno a un 65%

He pedido esta ya veremos:
https://banggood.app.link/4xRx2cOS0Y

De momento la tengo así:


----------



## LOBITO (Ago 18, 2019)

En mi caso concreto se trata de un Raspberry Pi 2 en el que (en principio) sólo voy a exprimir excel y poco más, pero no quiero quedarme demasiado justo.
La temperatura máxima del ambiente en la habitación que va a estar oscila entre 22º y 25º.
En teoría supongo que no haría falta ni siquiera ventilador, pero mañana podría necesitarlo.
El ventilador sería de 5 v.
Cooling Cooler Fan for Raspberry Pi Model B+ / Raspberry Pi 2/3 5V 0.2A New  | eBay




Scooter dijo:


> Las 2 no se calientan, la 4 es un desacato



¿Y eso que explicación tiene?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 19, 2019)

La 2 no va ni cara al aire, se puede usar pero con muchos peros, tiene un procesador de un núcleo a 600MHz o así .
Como PC la verdad es que es incómoda.

El procesador de la 4 es mucho más potente y se calienta mucho más, he usado la 3 y está intermedio, sin ventilador, tiene un pase.


----------



## LOBITO (Ago 19, 2019)

De acuerdo.


Gracias.


----------

